# kel tec warranty



## timothyroland (Aug 31, 2014)

I've got a kel tec pf9 that the firing pin fell out of yesterday. I am the original owner but can find the receipt. Does anyone know if they will still cover the pistol?  It says they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 1, 2014)

They will probably fix it and send it back. Ask for a fluff and buff as long as they have it.  I have no experience with their service or warranty but being a US company they should honor their word.  I have read forums where they fixed people's guns. Firing pin fell out? Hmm...scary.


----------



## munchie3409 (Sep 1, 2014)

KT changed their warranty.  It's now for the original owner.

I've owned a few KT...great innovation, but poor quality.

I had to send in my PMR and I did not have to provide receipt.  The KT credit...it was very fast...I had my pistol back within less than a week.


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks, I emailed them just waiting for their response. I don't understand why it fell out but did worry me. It was my wife's carry pistol but we bought her a nano to carry know.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Sep 2, 2014)

i was very pleased with my warranty experience with them. they went above and beyond what was required. top notch IMHO.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Sep 2, 2014)

Kel-Tec talks real hard about their warranty program about what they cover and don't cover, about shipping prices, labor prices, etc. 

I have never had a problem sending something back to Kel-Tec.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 12, 2014)

*same here*

I've never had a problem with Kel Tec's warranty service.
I was the original owner for my P32, but I don't think that I ever sent them the original sales receipt. I never filled out and mailed-in the warrant card (if the gun even came with one; I don't remember.)  
Their repair work was good and fast. They replaced just about everything on the gun while they had it.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 13, 2014)

I've had a few and currently have a P32.  Sent it back to them after FTF.  I had it back in two weeks.  Better than new.  I think they use their customers for their quality control.


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up fixing it myself after some research. Turns out that bolt on the slide hold thing firing pin in and the ejection spring. It loosened up and caused the pin to fall out. I watched some videos on how to get it back in, did what they said and tightened the bolt up and its good to go.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 19, 2014)

That is a common problem and Loc-Tite is recommended.

Glad you got it fixed. Isn't the internet and you tube wonderful!


----------

